# Network Controller Driver needed



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi.

I have a Toshiba Satellite A100-062 (PSAANE) notebook PC with Windows XP installed. At the moment I don't have a network card installed - in Device Manager under Other devices, there is 'Ethernet Controller' and 'Network Controller'.

I've gone to the Toshiba website ...

http://uk.computers.toshiba-europe.c...jsp?service=UK

to download the drivers, but the two drivers they have listed ...

lan-20071009151457.zip
lan-20070912134727.zip

Do not work - "Cannot Install This Hardware" error.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

Try this:

Download *this driver*.

Unzip the downloaded driver file to your C drive.

Open *Device manager* (Click *Start* > *Run* > type *devmgmt.msc* > click OK.

Find the Ethernet controller in Device manager > right click it > choose "Update driver" in the menu.

New window: Choose "Install from a list or specific location" and click "Next".

Another window: Choose to search in a specific location and browse to the folder with the downloaded driver (C:\lan-Intel Pro 1000 PL). 

Click Next and follow the wizard. Close Device manager and reboot after the driver has been installed.


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

The link you supplied was a link to lan-20071009151457.zip, a file which I have already tried (as stated in my original post).

This driver doesn't work.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I know you've tried that driver. But did you try to install it through Device manager?


----------



## sobeitjedi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes, I did.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Let's see what Everest says about the ethernet. Sometimes the computer manufacturers provide the wrong drivers.

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## thelastest (Nov 4, 2007)

ı dont use that driver
also that my laptop dell latidute D505

please help about the network driver


----------

